# Different drug problem……………………



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Different drug problem……………………

Editor's note:
The following letter has appeared on the internet and was viewed by many readers. Many felt it would be appropriate for the readers of Avoyelles Parish.

The other day, someone at a store in our town read that a Methamphetamine lab had been found in an old farmhouse in the adjoining county and he asked me a rhetorical question, "Why didn't we have a drug problem when you and I were growing up?"

I replied, I had a drug problem when I was young: I was drug to church on Sunday morning. I was drug to church for weddings and funerals. I was drug to family reunions and community socials no matter the weather.

I was drug by my ears when I was disrespectful to adults. I was also drug to the woodshed when I disobeyed my parents, told a lie, brought home a bad report card, did not speak with respect, spoke ill of the teacher or the preacher, or if I didn't put forth my best effort in everything that was asked of me.

I was drug to the kitchen sink to have my mouth washed out with soap if I uttered a profanity. I was drug out to pull weeds in mom's garden and flower beds and cockleburs out of dad's fields. I was drug to the homes of family, friends and neighbors to help out some poor soul who had no one to mow the yard, repair the clothesline, or chop some firewood, and, if my mother had even known that I took a single dime as a tip for this kindness, she would have drug me back to the woodshed.

Those drugs are still in my veins and they affect my behavior in everything I do, say or think. They are stronger than cocaine, crack, or heroin; and, if today's children had this kind of drug problem, America would be a better place.

God bless the parents who drugged us.

(submitted by concerned citizen)


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I've seen that one before. And yeah I like it…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

How true this is! If you showed it to 'kids' now, most of them wouldn't have a clue to the meaning of it. Thanks for posting and reminding us of the "good old days".

Sheila


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Good one Cozmo. I drug my son across the mall one day to the bathroom. The whole way he was saying "No daddy, I don't want to go to the bathroom". Two elderly ladies were smiling at me the whole way. We all knew what was coming next. He still remembers that day. He isn't perfect, but he is pretty well behaved and respectful, at least for a 17 year old. My daughter has been drug a time or two also. I believe it worked on me so it should work on them as well. More kids should be *DRUG *by their parents these days.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

When my son was about 5, I had taken him to the store with me. On the way home in the car, I noticed he was playing with a small toy. It was one of those cute things they sell as you are checking out - geared for kids. Apparently he swiped one when we weren't looking. I turned the car around and "drug" him back into the store and made HIM give it to the clerk, tell her what he did and that he was sorry. He was absolutely humiliated and cried all the way home. Today, he is a police officer and a decent and honest man. I am so glad that I "drug" him back there and I think he is too. 

Sheila


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Shelia, I did the same exact thing to my daughter.


----------



## Tracey615 (Sep 27, 2010)

My youngest son related a story to the assembled group at his wedding reception. It concerned him getting down from a limb he had leaned out to grab that was itself about ten feet off the ground. He could not get back to the ledge he had left. He wanted me to come rescue him. I told him that I would not always be within hearing distance, and that he needed to learn how to get out of that kind of situation by himself. He finally figured that the drop probably would not hurt too badly, and let go. After picking himself up from the ground, giving me a dirty look, and telling me what he thought of me, he continued the walk through the forest. He said the lesson learned was good medicine for a four year old. He and his older brother were "DRUG" to the ballet, church, plays, lectures at the colleges where my wife and I taught, family reunions, ect. Both have really good wives, and we are very proud of them.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Spare-the-rod,spoil-the-child!
A-good-wack-on-the-behind-never-hurt-me-that-much,but-it-sure-got-my-attention!
I-grew-up-on-a-farm-and-had-livestock-to-take-care-of,fields-to-fit.
worked-my-butt-of-from-dawn-to-dusk-at-harvest-time.
Kids-these-days-whine-if-they-have-to-take-out-the-garbage!
A-good-percentage-of-kids-these-days-are-spoiled-disrespectful-and-lazy.
Sorry,did-not-mean-to-rant….guess-I-need-a-time-out!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Now they call that "Child Abuse". Good post.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, that would not of happened at my house when I was growing up. The thought would have never of crossed our minds! We were more scared of my Dad then we were of anything else anyone could have done to us.

-----------

Hey, true story. I would ground a 12 year old step-son for ditching school and smoking. One day he flipped out about being grounded and caused a scene in the street in front of the house. He was so loud that all the neighbors were outside up and down the street to see what was probably killing this screaming 12 year-old. The Cops came to talk to me and his Mom. When I told them what the kid's problem was they told me to "sit on the front porch and shut-up, that it was not my concern that I was only his step-father". You know, I paid the mortgage, bought the food, his cloths and paid the utilities. I couldn't believe what the Cops said to me!

After the situation calmed down my wife thought that we and her son needed counseling. I agreed and she set it up. A counselor came by the house for our first family meeting and I get the impression that she was there to tell me everything I was doing wrong raising this twelve year old I had been raising since he was 5. Wow, amazing, she hadn't a clue about this kid or our family. When she got to the point where she told me that "grounding" him from seeing his friends was a form of child abuse and that her and the kids mother had decided that if he wanted to smoke cigarettes in our home then we should let him…I told the counselor to get the hell out of my house. I also found out my wife had been buying this kid the cigarettes I was constantly taking away from him. Two weeks later I sent the kid and his mother packing, it hurt for awhile after 7 years of marriage but I was not going to let a 12-year old kid (who already ran his mother) run my house. It was one of the best moves I have ever made. The last time I heard about that kid was through a friend a few years ago and I was told "Oh David, he's in jail again".


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

You've never heard a child say "I'm not going to do that because I respect my parents". BUT, I am sure you have heard "I'm not going to do that because my dad will beat my a$$!"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

It does this dad and granddad's heart good to read about all your "drug" experiences. I had 'em and so did my kids. There should be more drug problems like those.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

To this day I cannot think of anyone I have respected more then my father. I miss him.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

My father was smaller than me by the time I was around 11. Yes you read that right. BUT I respected him. My friends would go home after we did something dumb and get screamed at. My father would laugh at me for being dumb. Pretty soon, I got tired of being laughed at, and stopped doing dumb stuff. they all thought I was lucky 'cause I wasn't being yelled at. I knew better, My dad was 40 when I was born,, and I think that made a big difference. Now I'm an older dad, and I hope I am as good a parent.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

;0)


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

.... and we wonder what is wrong with the world!!!!!!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

I was 'drug' everywhere too!!!.........didn't hurt me a bit…...better person for it.


----------

